
Livefyre Acquires Storify - jedschmidt
http://blog.livefyre.com/livefyre-acquires-storify/
======
minimaxir
Storify attempted a monetization plan 5 months ago:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/18/storify-business-
plan/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/18/storify-business-plan/)

I guess that didn't work as well as hoped.

~~~
brandnewlow
It's tough. I think they had some scale, but not the epic massive scale needed
to undergird a new ad platform.

------
anderspetersson
I read Spotify and had a major WTF for half a minute.

------
graupel
Storify is a pretty great tool but lots of other 'pretty great tools' exist in
the same space - we just started using
[http://vip.wordpress.com/2013/08/28/building-media-
explorer/](http://vip.wordpress.com/2013/08/28/building-media-explorer/) on
our sites, which is awesome and very extensible.

------
snowwrestler
A social aggregation service I've had good luck with:

[https://www.rebelmouse.com/](https://www.rebelmouse.com/)

It can pull in feeds from any website, or from social APIs by linking in
accounts. You can also manually post items. It creates a page with a
Pinterest-like layout and drag-and-drop rearranging.

------
jonaldomo
(Random thought: I didn't realize how easy it was to embed tweets. More
information at [https://dev.twitter.com/docs/embedded-
tweets](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/embedded-tweets))

Great news for the Storify folks.

------
krmmalik
Does anyone know if they'll be keeping the name or re-branding it as the
parent product?

~~~
malyk
The article states that it will remain a separate product.

